# Cicada rmoved from web, then eaten by bullfrog!



## findi (Aug 23, 2012)

I & 4 yr old nephew removed this cicada from a spider web (web trashed, likely "Red Barn Spider" Neoscona crucifera).  nephew cleaned wings in water of the swamp we were exploring; cicada took off, landed in water 2 feet away and was eaten by a bullfrog!  But great observations/lessons for the little guy.

I use cicadas, which start to slow/down die off soon, as food for some herps in my collection.  See article here, interested in your thoughts:

http://bitly.com/NDinaO

Best, Frank


----------

